# mysqldump mit Runtime.getRuntime().exec()



## HorstRubesch (12. Dez 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei mir eine Java klasse zu schreiben die es ermöglicht mit versch. Methoden eine Datenbank zu behandeln. Nun brauch ich noch eine Methode die mir einen mysqldump ermöglicht, um die datei später event. wieder einzulesen.

dazu hab ich mir folgende methode gebastelt...


```
public static void mysqldump(){

// Execute a command with an argument
try{
String command = "mysqldump --allow-keywords -c -q -uroot -p<passwort> db_se > c:/sicherung.sql";
System.out.println(command);
Process child = Runtime.getRuntime().exec(command);
System.out.println("jetzt müsste was dasein");
}
catch (java.io.IOException e) { System.out.println("nee man hat nich jafunzt!!!"); }


}// mysqldump
```

so...., also die ausgabe sagt mir das der befehl durchgefahren ist und das die datei erzeugt wurde. aber leider ist nichts zu finden.
ist exec() eine geeignete methode?

HILFEHILFE.

vielen dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## André Uhres (12. Dez 2005)

Bei mir muss ich das so machen (windows xp):

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd.exe /C "+command);
```
Ansonsten: hast du schon überprüft ob der Befehl funktioniert 
wenn du ihn auf der DOS Kommando-Zeile eingibst ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Dez 2005)

wenn jetzt "müsste was dasein" kommt, ist noch nichts durchgelaufen, lies mal in der API nach (der exec läuft in einem seperaten Thread!)

ist mysqldump überhaupt im Pfad?

nimm lieber C:\Programm\derVollePfad\bin\mysqldump.exe

und lieber C:\sicherung statt C:/sicherung


----------



## HorstRubesch (12. Dez 2005)

alles klar jetzt gehts, ich hab den Befehl

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd.exe /C "+command);
```

implementiert und dann...

also nochmals vielen Dank und helft den Einsteigern weiter weiter ,  is ne gute Sache

Gruß Horst


----------



## DP (13. Dez 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und lieber C:\sicherung statt C:/sicherung



wenn schon dann C:\\sicherung, monsieur


----------

